# WARSAW | The Bridge | 174m | 40 fl | U/C



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Eric Offereins said:


> Is that a tunnel to an underground parking or so?


Yes, it leads to Warsaw Spire but most probably it's only temporary (and will be dismantled after the completion of The Bridge)

Photo by MartinSQ:


















[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


a czy jedno wyklucza drugie???




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Home


Home




warsawbridge.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by *Jemba:

14.03










15.03.*










*17.03.*










*21.03.*


















[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


The Bridge, będzie posiadał 4-kondygnację podziemne. A także 42-kondygacji nadziemnych.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

New updates by* Jemba:

22.03.










28.03.










05.04.










11.04.










19.04.








*










[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


Czy 4 poziomy parkingu (dobrze pamiętam?) będą pod całym budynkem czy tylko częścią wieżową?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by* kafarek:

















*

And by* REDHATT:

















*









[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


Czy 4 poziomy parkingu (dobrze pamiętam?) będą pod całym budynkem czy tylko częścią wieżową?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by* kaktus123:

















*










[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


Najlepsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że narożnik wciąż czeka wolny na ołówkowca  Swoją drogą, to czemu ten narożnik nie zostanie zabudowany?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by: Keller Polska


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by *onim*:



























[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


https://warsawbridge.com/wp-content/themes/wzt_classic/movies/m1b.mp4 Nie tyle wbrew MPZP co umiejętnie wykorzystując jego zapisy ;/ Widać to na tym filmie, jest podcięcie a potem szklana ściana przechylona ku ulicy od około 5 piętra równa się z wirtualną pierzeją a potem znowu lekko oddala od...




www.skyscrapercity.com





By *mickam*:


















[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


https://warsawbridge.com/wp-content/themes/wzt_classic/movies/m1b.mp4 Nie tyle wbrew MPZP co umiejętnie wykorzystując jego zapisy ;/ Widać to na tym filmie, jest podcięcie a potem szklana ściana przechylona ku ulicy od około 5 piętra równa się z wirtualną pierzeją a potem znowu lekko oddala od...




www.skyscrapercity.com





And *shadowness:*


















[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]


Coś zaczęło majaczyć na dole wykopu, czyżby osiągnęli tam docelową głębokość?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Quite an elegant tower


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Photos by: Keller Polska


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Solid foundations for The Bridge | EurobuildCEE


POLAND The foundation plate and parking facilities have been completed under The Bridge. The 174m office tower is Ghelamco’s latest development on pl. Europejski in Warsaw.




eurobuildcee.com





*The foundation plate and parking facilities have been completed under The Bridge. *

Low emission Vertua concrete supplied by Cemex has been used during the top-down construction process, which involves digging out the ceiling level first and later working on lower ceilings. *Work has now begun on the tower’s core. *
The 40-storey skyscraper, which is to be connected to the former headquarters of publisher Bellona, will contain 47,000 sqm of office space. On the top floor there will be an open terrace for the exclusive use of the tenants. Dutch studio UNStudio is responsible for the architectural design of The Bridge. *The construction work on the building is scheduled for completion in Q1 2025. 

















*


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Construction of diagonal pillars in the lobby:

(photo by Piotr, visualisation by MartinSQ)




































[Wola] The Bridge [174m][w budowie]







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Coming up really nicely.

It will be a welcome addition to the burgeoning skyline !!!


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Garncarz Maciek (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------

